# Loff giving?



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw this in my profile. What is it, exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 12, 2008)

Something funny I'll bet.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2008)

W   H   A   T   ?


----------



## Zenou (Mar 12, 2008)

I dunno what it is, but I picked "Yes" for it.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 13, 2008)

admin screwing around


----------



## Curry (Mar 13, 2008)

When you click "yes", something pleasurable happen.

A mod sexes you, or so I've heard.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 13, 2008)

loff giving means u give loff <3


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 13, 2008)

whatever it is, I picked yes. =\


----------



## martryn (Mar 13, 2008)

Quick, pick no!  It's gonna blow!


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 13, 2008)

but I want to give loff


----------



## martryn (Mar 13, 2008)

> but I want to give loff



Trust me, it's better if you don't.  Just send me nudey pics of the hot chick in your sig and I'll take care of it for you.  Otherwise... it'll be messy.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 13, 2008)

martryn said:


> Trust me, it's better if you don't.  Just send me nudey pics of the hot chick in your sig and I'll take care of it for you.  Otherwise... it'll be messy.



everyone wants her 

you'll have to prove yourself before I send noods


----------



## Felt (Mar 13, 2008)

"You can't have it both ways she's either a victim or a victimizer and frankly here she's a victimizer." -You

  So blame me/TWF/reznor


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 13, 2008)

**


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2008)

The true purpose is classified information until Reznor wants to spill.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 14, 2008)

lol i said yes


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 15, 2008)

just make sure you have this for the modfuck


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2008)

I still don't get it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 15, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I still don't get it.



yes you do, your always using it


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 15, 2008)

I give loff


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> yes you do, your always using it



What?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

your so damn clueless


----------



## Vanity (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay I just went into 'edit my profile' and I also saw this as an option.

I didn't select it since I'm too scared of what it possibly is.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Okay I just went into 'edit my profile' and I also saw this as an option.
> 
> I didn't select it since I'm too scared of what it possibly is.



lol, I checked on the yes and no and didn't see any difference


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

I Just put Yes..


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

Kamina said:


> I Just put Yes..



just remeber to not bend over when a mod or admin are in the room


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2008)

*finally sees it*

What is this?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Okay I just went into 'edit my profile' and I also saw this as an option.
> 
> I didn't select it since I'm too scared of what it possibly is.



LOL don't worry too much. It's an extra profile info, so it can not do anything at all. It's like selecting male/female, it won't do anything besides displaying whether you're male or female in your prolile.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> *finally sees it*
> 
> What is this?



A joke


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2008)

*clicks yes*


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *clicks yes*



lol              .


----------



## Capacity (Mar 16, 2008)

nothing will happen


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

Blaze said:


> nothing will happen



just keep your butthole tight when you goto sleep


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 17, 2008)

I can see it when I view my user profile 

Loff Giving: Yes


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> I can see it when I view my user profile
> 
> Loff Giving: Yes



you do have the option of setting how you want it


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 17, 2008)

Either way, it shows in your profile, just wanted to point that out.

Yeah, just something to note. It just shows up in the additional information box when you look at your profile.

So far, that's all I know on what it does.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

pek will probally pull something out of his ass and answer our question about it


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 17, 2008)

I already replied the question, what more do you need to know?


----------



## Naya (Mar 17, 2008)

No.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 17, 2008)

The J-Man said:


> LOL don't worry too much. It's an extra profile info, so it can not do anything at all. It's like selecting male/female, it won't do anything besides displaying whether you're male or female in your prolile.



Yeah although since I do't know what a 'Loff' is, I'd rather avoid picking an option. :S


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 17, 2008)

My guess is Loff = love, or more accurately, smex
Since I won't give "Loff" to TWF, I'd rather pick "no" but I'll just ignore


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2008)

Loff is just another internet mutiliation of the word 'love.'


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Loff is just another internet mutiliation of the word 'love.'


loff, a corruption of love.


----------



## Ecclaed (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm open to strange forum experimentation.  I give loff.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 18, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> I'm open to strange forum experimentation.  I give loff and head.



I just lol'd


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

*Loff?*

What the hell is Loff?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 31, 2008)

joke option added by a admin for lulz

it's explained here


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2008)

added because TWF couldn't "loff me" so Reznor added it to everyones profile


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

Well you are 'loffly'.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 31, 2008)

*It is possible that loff means love.*

*But since I don't know what it exactly means, i picked no. *

*But it might have a good effect... *

*But why won't anybody tell what it means?*


----------



## Hitomi (May 31, 2008)

Sasori said:


> loff giving means u give loff <3


That clarifies everything!!!


----------



## Vanity (May 31, 2008)

I think it means love actually. :S


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

loff giving means loff giving X3


----------



## Mashy (May 31, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> just make sure you have this for the modfuck



Wow! Didn't know they made 'em flavoured.


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2008)

They should change the function so that you can enter a single person you're giving loff to


----------



## Curry (May 31, 2008)

And who would you enter, Zaru?


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2008)

You of course, Karo. Who else?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't loff giving, but I enjoy pimping


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I give good head, but I really enjoy a good reach around





lol


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2008)

loff makes the world go round, you must give moar loff!


----------



## -18 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't give a darn


----------



## Vanity (Jun 15, 2008)

This topic has been around for ages now. I don't think we're going to actually be told what it means. XD

I still think it must just be another way of saying 'love'.


----------



## Sin (Jun 19, 2008)

> This topic has been around for ages now. I don't think we're going to actually be told what it means. XD
> 
> I still think it must just be another way of saying 'love'.



Actually, the actual OP got answered in the first page:




Hollie said:


> Part IV
> 
> So blame me/TWF/reznor



What the actual word "loff" means can be answered with a 20 second google session.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Actually, the actual OP got answered in the first page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I looked at that post but it never made much sense to me.

So "loff" means League of female freaks? :S


----------



## siyang2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hahaha, I'm new here and I was just gonna ask what Loff was. I assumed it was "Love" but I'm not so sure now....


----------



## Atema (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm gonna pick yes and wait to see what happens.


----------



## Sin (Jun 20, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I looked at that post but it never made much sense to me.
> 
> So "loff" means League of female freaks? :S


Essentially, TWF was playing around with Hollie talking about "loffing" each other. Then TWF asks Reznor to make it possible for Hollie to give him "loff", so Reznor adds a custom profile field so that Hollie can put "Yes" and therefore be "Loff giving" loff to TWF.

It's not THAT complicated.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 20, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto, I see in your profile you're giving loff. James is gonna be so disappointed.  [/jk]


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Essentially, TWF was playing around with Hollie talking about "loffing" each other. Then TWF asks Reznor to make it possible for Hollie to give him "loff", so Reznor adds a custom profile field so that Hollie can put "Yes" and therefore be "Loff giving" loff to TWF.
> 
> It's not THAT complicated.



Well it's easier to understand if you go to the Blender a lot but I don't so I'm sort of out of the loop on it. That's why I didn't really get it.



Lezard_Valeth said:


> Kyasurin Yakuto, I see in your profile you're giving loff. James is gonna be so disappointed.  [/jk]



I only selected it for the hell of it. XD


----------



## Sin (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, 





> So "loff" means League of female freaks? :S



Didn't see that before, but if that was an attempt to be witty at my "20 second google" comment, check this: 

First result on google. Around 5 seconds to figure out what "loff" means.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Also,
> 
> Didn't see that before, but if that was an attempt to be witty at my "20 second google" comment, check this:
> 
> First result on google. Around 5 seconds to figure out what "loff" means.




I'm not making up that I found something that said that. Use Yahoo! and type in 'loff meaning' in the search. :S

It's one of the first things that comes up.


----------



## Sin (Jun 20, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm not making up that I found something that said that. Use Yahoo! and type in 'loff meaning' in the search. :S
> 
> It's one of the first things that comes up.


See, that's your problem then, using Yahoo D:


----------



## Gary (Jun 20, 2008)

so it looks like it means loving and i thought this topic was locked T_T


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2008)

Gary said:


> so it looks like it means loving and i thought this topic was locked T_T



What's funny is that a few pages back I actually said that I thought it meant love and it turns out that it does mean that. :/


----------



## Gary (Jun 20, 2008)

congrats you were right yakuto


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 20, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> What's funny is that a few pages back I actually said that I thought it meant love and it turns out that it does mean that. :/



well considering it was mentioned on the first page...


----------



## Table (Jun 20, 2008)

Loff=love.  It reminds me more of fluffy cotton with speckles of dust.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 21, 2008)

well, almost everybody was right
congratulations


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2008)

Gary said:


> congrats you were right yakuto



It's not really that amazing actually. :S

This topic is becoming kind of meaningless now that everyone really does know what it means though. XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 21, 2008)

^Heh, indeed, so closing topic as it has been answered ages ago and now is spam filled. Closing.



> Essentially, TWF was playing around with Hollie talking about "loffing" each other. Then TWF asks Reznor to make it possible for Hollie to give him "loff", so Reznor adds a custom profile field so that Hollie can put "Yes" and therefore be "Loff giving" loff to TWF.
> 
> It's not THAT complicated.



*selects no for loff giving XD*


----------

